# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 07.12.2010 - 08.12.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.chay -> c:\windows\system32\ouj0ga4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3295105, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.chay -> c:\windows\system32\lnjpsh6.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3295105, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.bzs -> c:\windows\system32\bz4ups1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3268568, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.bzs -> c:\windows\system32\4rxsz9b.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3268568, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.bzt -> c:\windows\system32\hpks9zw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.281633, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.bzt -> c:\windows\system32\hsotx0i.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.281633, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.cam -> c:\windows\system32\gpke4mb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3197469, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.dl -> c:\windows\system32\7wgntyh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.FakeAlert.4, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\dafko4c.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3568245, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\4hhoaor.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.386493, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\sweanux.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3568245, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\jwjqwx9.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.659, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ehzl1dl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3311616, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.foa -> c:\windows\system32\msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Kazy.3567, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\v40iix0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3627478, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\3yvqfqk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.FakeAlert.4, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\zf7r7qk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3627478, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\p6bnvso.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4372314, AVAST4: Win32:Fraudo [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\de0e40a.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.FakeAlert.4, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\ae3yorh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4849460, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\hse9rma.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.20, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\tpwach1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Zbot.15, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-CI [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.hr -> c:\windows\system32\zefazxc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.5007867, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BW [Cryp] )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjhi -> c:\windows\system32\63.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16185, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.83098, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjhk -> c:\documents and settings\serik\application data\oekx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen2.11070, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.83251, NOD32: Win32/Bflient.K worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjhk -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\oekx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen2.11070, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.83251, NOD32: Win32/Bflient.K worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjhw -> c:\windows\system32\57.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16164 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjhw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-0028954425-2479416446-411433992-0043\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16164 )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjib -> c:\windows\system32\42.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16255, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.83758, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjib -> c:\windows\system32\44.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16255, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.83758, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjjc -> c:\windows\system32\61.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16210, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.84259, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )P2P-Worm.Win32.Palevo.bjjc -> c:\windows\system32\80.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Inject.16210, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KDV.84259, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bmpx -> c:\windows\system32\coygzdv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3104030, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bmvs -> c:\windows\system32\kbhtktr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Rootkit.33659, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bmvs -> c:\windows\system32\nxvrb6b.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Rootkit.33659, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.bmzd -> c:\windows\system32\bjyxndd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3167404, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dkkn -> c:\windows\system32\dbircsx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3237681, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Agent.dkkn -> c:\windows\system32\szkktbq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.19720, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3237681, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aohp -> c:\windows\system32\qhmurm5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3291550, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AO [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aohu -> c:\windows\system32\s5ivsm8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.TDss.18, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aohu -> c:\windows\system32\egb98hz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.TDss.18, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aohy -> c:\windows\system32\l06gvoy.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3575918, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aohy -> c:\windows\system32\mbswzgz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3575918, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aohy -> c:\windows\system32\yrc53pe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3575918, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Inject.aohy -> c:\windows\system32\u5jzcbq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3575918, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.bwmb -> c:\windows\system32\cggyn3t.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3982336, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cnbr -> c:\windows\system32\6oxhdo1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20771, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3242372, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-AO [Cryp] )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

